# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  What to eat during a cycle?

## Earwax5

I was curious about what to eat, including supplements to complement a cycle. I've done steroids once before when I was 20. I did 10 weeks of Primobolan . At the time I just wanted to get in as many calories as possible because I thought that was the best way to get the most of my cycle. So I ate tons of hungry man meals which can pack up to 2000 cals per meal. On top of that I drank a lot of whey protein.

I'm pretty sure that was the wrong thing to do but I'm still not sure what the right thing to do is. But I know someone on these forums can help. If it matters my next cycle will either be deca or sust 250. I'll stick with the protein as well of course.

----------


## tripmachine

couple things......

first off welcome to the best forum on the net!!! :]

1. There is a diet forum on this board which will be a better place to start with the diet type questions...

2. what are your goals? 

3. I'm sure everyone will want / need to know your stats to give you the best help they can offer.... (age, height, weight, bf%, current diet?, training experience, eye color, shoe size....etc..

4. deca or sust 250 are the two you are choosing from? I would NOT run a deca only cycle as I have seen what it has done to my friend and I have heard a TON of stories of people that have run deca only. It shuts your natural testosterone production down to a number that won't make you very happy in the bedroom as well as it'll probably mess with a lot of other things. If you are going to run deca i'd say to get test enanthate as well.... 

Good luck!!

p.s. was earwax1 2 3 and 4 already taken???????? hahaha  :Wink:

----------


## Earwax5

24 years old
5.5
180 lbs

As far as my diet. I just started thinking about what I eat the past couple of weeks because I have been having a hard time losing my stomach. But I've been eating more grilled and baked chicken, staying away from most breads because of carbs but I do eat a sub every now and then. Eggs in the morning. Salad for lunch with vingerette dressing. I've only been drinking water for the past 2 weeks as well. I'm guessing most of this is going ot chagne once I start my cycle though.

As far as my goals, I want to gain muscle mass but I don't want to be too bulky. I rather be right in the middle of lean and bulk.

----------


## jbm

> p.s. was earwax1 2 3 and 4 already taken???????? hahaha


 :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:

----------


## Earwax5

Honestly this is the only user name I have ever had. I could not think of anything and my cousin was sitting behind me and said"how about earwax5." He was just playing around but I used it anyway and continue to this day.

----------


## jbm

> Honestly this is the only user name I have ever had. I could not think of anything and my cousin was sitting behind me and said"how about earwax5." He was just playing around but I used it anyway and continue to this day.


nice user name bro! make me laugh!
Cheers!

----------


## jbm

what's your body fat?

----------


## Earwax5

I don't know my BF%. But just a guess with my stomach I'd go with 15-20%? This is however and UNeducated guess.

----------


## jbm

when are you planning to cycle?

----------


## Earwax5

Hopefully within the next 3 weeks. 4 worst case scenario. I wanted to get back on a work out routine before I started a cycle. I been going to the gym about a month now, I figure 2 months would be okay before I start cycling.

----------


## jbm

IMO! 
before you cycle you must have a solid work out and diet plan.
your PCT must be in place.
one more thing high bf% more prone to unwanted sides...

----------


## xo3et

Defiantly spend more time in the diet section and work a balanced diet. I would no way consider steroids until you have good knowledge on all areas of training diet and ASS.

DIET DIET DIET DIET  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrdude

> Defiantly spend more time in the diet section and work a balanced diet. I would no way consider steroids until you have good knowledge on all areas of training diet and ASS.
> 
> DIET DIET DIET DIET


Yup first know how to eat right to gain muscles or lose fat then take the steroids if you want.

----------


## tripmachine

> 24 years old
> 5.5
> 180 lbs
> 
> As far as my diet. I just started thinking about what I eat the past couple of weeks because I have been having a hard time losing my stomach. But I've been eating more grilled and baked chicken, staying away from most breads because of carbs but I do eat a sub every now and then. Eggs in the morning. Salad for lunch with vingerette dressing. I've only been drinking water for the past 2 weeks as well. I'm guessing most of this is going ot chagne once I start my cycle though.
> 
> As far as my goals, I want to gain muscle mass but I don't want to be too bulky. I rather be right in the middle of lean and bulk.




I came across these videos someone posted ***edit: muriloninja posted it, it's a sticky. Thanks!!!*** on this forum actually sometime within the last few weeks. I don't mean to steal anyones 'thunder' but I'm going to repost the links here for you because I think this video on nutrition is probably the BEST video I've ever seen. Take this as serious as you want to take bodybuilding because diet/nutrition is actually more important than the lifting itself... obviously you need both to achieve what you are looking for. Last year i was 220 lbs and exactly 1 year later i was about 185 with a TON more muscle. I can say diet has made the most dramatic changes in my physique in that year and I didn't do ANY cardio.... (you should still do cardio though) 

here are a couple points you should go by but also watch the video when you have a tad over an hour...

***Drink at least 1 gallon of water a day! (buy a half gallon or 1 gallon jug so you don't have to fill up a tiny bottle 120 times a day)

***DON'T be afraid of carbs!!! I used to think I needed to do a protein only diet but that was where I was way wrong! The video will help you understand why. Eat carbs!!! (the right kind at the right times!)

***brush your teeth 2 times a day!! Believe it or not this does help in muscle pump!

***eat greens ANYTIME and as much as you'd like

Check out the video, it seriously is one of the greatest things i've come across. 


If I were you I would make sure to get some test for sure.... you don't want to shut yourself down, that's not going to be fun at all. Do something like this when you are ready....

wk 1-12 test enanthate 500mg/week (250mg x2)

If you want to add something else you could add one or both of the following....

wk 1-4 dbol 30-50mg/ed 
wk 1-10 deca 200-300mg/week

Hope that was some help

Part 1 - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt1_extreme

Part 2 - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt2_extreme

Part 3 - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt3_extreme

Part 4 - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt4_extreme

Part 5 - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt5_extreme

Part 6 - http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt6_extreme

----------


## LRB

I too am looking to start a cycle and was looking into dbol and some sort of test. Tripmachine you seem to be pretty helpful and just curious if you could help me get started with some sort of plan. 
I am 21,6'3",205
I am looking for something like earwax5 just trying to gain some mass and get a lil bulk. Not trying to become the hulk or get massive just want to gain some respectable gains without destroying myself.

----------


## LRB

I agree these are very educational videos!






> I came across these videos someone posted ***edit: muriloninja posted it, it's a sticky. Thanks!!!*** on this forum actually sometime within the last few weeks. I don't mean to steal anyones 'thunder' but I'm going to repost the links here for you because I think this video on nutrition is probably the BEST video I've ever seen. Take this as serious as you want to take bodybuilding because diet/nutrition is actually more important than the lifting itself... obviously you need both to achieve what you are looking for. Last year i was 220 lbs and exactly 1 year later i was about 185 with a TON more muscle. I can say diet has made the most dramatic changes in my physique in that year and I didn't do ANY cardio.... (you should still do cardio though) 
> 
> here are a couple points you should go by but also watch the video when you have a tad over an hour...
> 
> ***Drink at least 1 gallon of water a day! (buy a half gallon or 1 gallon jug so you don't have to fill up a tiny bottle 120 times a day)
> 
> ***DON'T be afraid of carbs!!! I used to think I needed to do a protein only diet but that was where I was way wrong! The video will help you understand why. Eat carbs!!! (the right kind at the right times!)
> 
> ***brush your teeth 2 times a day!! Believe it or not this does help in muscle pump!
> ...

----------


## tripmachine

> I too am looking to start a cycle and was looking into dbol and some sort of test. Tripmachine you seem to be pretty helpful and just curious if you could help me get started with some sort of plan. 
> I am 21,6'3",205
> I am looking for something like earwax5 just trying to gain some mass and get a lil bulk. Not trying to become the hulk or get massive just want to gain some respectable gains without destroying myself.




Have you ever cycled anything before? If it's your first time cycling I would recommend running like a test only cycle to see how you react... Basically you can make the gains you want by the diet you have in your daily life.... the juice will just give you some additional help..... but if you eat like a fatty while on juice you'll just turn into a stronger fatter fatty ;] If you eat like you want to gain some lean body mass..... you will be on your way to what you're wanting....

i'd say don't start cycling anything until you are at 15% bf or less.... i started when i was at like 20% and now i realize why people said not to until you're at 15 or lower.... anyway I'd do something like this:

week 1 - test e 500mg x 2 every (1000mg total front load)
week 2 - 12 test e 250mg x2 a week

If you wanted you could add some dbol to help kick start it but honestly if it's your first cycle i'd just stick with test/dbol and see how that goes

weeks 1-4 dbol at like 30-50mg / ed

Make sure you have researched PCT (post cycle therapy ) because that is equally important or to some, more important! Always have all your gear on hand before starting a cycle and always have your PCT on hand as well in case it's needed right away...

----------


## tripmachine

Just make sure you don't have selective hearing like i did at a point in my cycling days..... DIET is soooo important!!!! the quality of fuel you use in your daily life is what molds your physique into what you want! (unless you are just genetically gifted like some i know) You're going to hear many people in here stress how important diet is and i strongly urge everyone to take that into consideration before any type of steroids ...... because i was once that guy that juiced while on a crappy diet.... it doesn't work nearly as well that way!!

----------


## mrdude

> Just make sure you don't have selective hearing like i did at a point in my cycling days..... DIET is soooo important!!!! the quality of fuel you use in your daily life is what molds your physique into what you want! (unless you are just genetically gifted like some i know) You're going to hear many people in here stress how important diet is and i strongly urge everyone to take that into consideration before any type of steroids...... because i was once that guy that juiced while on a crappy diet.... it doesn't work nearly as well that way!!


Yeah it´s like if you want to lose weight and take T3 or some fatloss supplement and you have a poor diet and eat the wrong kind of food that like prevents you from loseing fat.

----------


## LRB

Did you create your own diet or just read up and aqcuire one from someone else?
Everything i read says lots and lots of protein,greens,fruits, and carbs and lots of water. 




> Just make sure you don't have selective hearing like i did at a point in my cycling days..... DIET is soooo important!!!! the quality of fuel you use in your daily life is what molds your physique into what you want! (unless you are just genetically gifted like some i know) You're going to hear many people in here stress how important diet is and i strongly urge everyone to take that into consideration before any type of steroids...... because i was once that guy that juiced while on a crappy diet.... it doesn't work nearly as well that way!!

----------


## billyi89

Great Videos very educational

----------


## tripmachine

> Did you create your own diet or just read up and aqcuire one from someone else?
> Everything i read says lots and lots of protein,greens,fruits, and carbs and lots of water.


I just created my own from all the foods I know are good for me and will help me achieve my goals.... I'm trying for 350-400 grams of protein per day.... and about 200 or so grams of carbs. Other than that I'm trying to keep my sat. fat levels between 10-25 depending on the day etc... preferably way less than 25 though. Sodium is something I'm always trying to just keep as low as possible and I'm drinking at the minimum of 1 gallon of water per day usually a bit more.... never more than about 1 1/2 gallons a day. Check out this website if you'd like something to help you monitor all of your macros! It is an awesome site!!! If you have a google phone (g1) it automatically syncs with it. www.fatsecret.com It's really a great site!

----------

